# 진짜 치킨 먹고싶다



## Confusedkitten

My friend had sent me this image http://imgur.com/ZUE6Sj0 a while ago and I can't figure out what it says no matter how hard I try. I don't even know the language it's in. If I could get any help whether it be what you think the language is or a full translation it would be much appreciated!


Moderator note: thread moved from the Other Languages forum.


----------



## jann

I believe it's Korean (Hangul script).


----------



## Kross

It simply says, "I really want to eat chicken."


----------

